# 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht



## margit (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Habe heute Nacht, als ich Wache stand beim Igelheim und zu sehen wann er fressen kommt, dies entdeckt.

  

Kommen die auch wieder alleine raus. Und soll ich denen noch zu futtern geben. Der kleine ist das ein Frosch?


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Margit,

sicher wäre es besser, wenn du den Beiden da raus hilfst.   Bild 1 ist ein Molch, und Bild 2 eine __ Erdkröte.


----------



## margit (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Matze

Ok, werd ich machen. Wenn ich schon dran bin werde ich den Schacht mit einem Gitternetz für Schachte abdecken. Hab dies schon seit einem halben Jahr rumliegen. 

Und wohin soll ich die beiden dann tun?


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Margit,

setze die Beiden an einen sicheren Ort, den Molch kannst du ja an den Teich setzen, und die Kröte ins Beet. Da findet sich was zu fressen, und kann sich vielleicht auch leicht eingraben.


----------



## margit (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Danke Matze mach ich


----------



## margit (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Matze

habe meine 2 Bewohner aus ihrem Gefängnis befreit. 

 ​
Molchi hab ich eben an den Teich gesetzt.

 ​
Krötchen ist mir noch aus dem Kübel gesprungen, konnte ihn aber dennoch im Beet unterbringen.


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Margit,

wenn ich mir die Bilder so betrachte, muss da wohl noch einer drin sitzen. Da das zweite Bild ein Kröte ist, und Bild vier ein Laubfrosch.


----------



## margit (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Matze
hast Recht war nochmal unten im Keller und hab den Schacht beobachtet.
Hier ist der nächste Racker.
 ​
Hab ihn auch raus getan.
Hoffe jetzt sind alle draussen. Werd den Schacht vielleicht noch 2 Tage beobachten. Dann wird dicht gemacht.


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Margit,

na dann dürfte wohl jetzt alles raus sein, und du kannst dicht machen. Jetzt kann sich jeder seinen Platz suchen, wo er am liebsten ist.


----------



## margit (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Matze
hab nochmal nachgeschaut. Rührt sich nichts. Bin jetzt aber müde. Mache morgen dicht.


----------



## margit (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Matze
eine Frage hätte ich noch. Was glaubst du wie lange die Tiere schon da drunten waren. Und der Molch wie ist der da reingekommen? Hatte gedacht der braucht Wasser.


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hi Margit,

in meiner Arbeitszeit gehört es ab und an dazu Schächte zu kontrollieren die im Wald oder auf Wiesen, also mitten in der Natur liegen.

Öfters treffe ich dabei __ Molche, Salamanter, __ Kröten, __ Frösche etc. an.

Anfangs war mir das immer unangenehm, jedoch seit ich mich für diese Tierchen interessiere ist es immer schön diese Tiere aus ihren Gefängnissen in denen sie irrtümlicherweiße geraden sind zu berfreien.


Besonders in den Wintermonaten sind sie hier anzutreffen, in dieser Zeit belasse ich sie in ihren Verliesen um sie dann im Frühling zu befreien.

Ich nehme an diese Tiere suchen ein geeignetes Versteck oder Winterquartier.

An manchen Schächten komme ich erst in einen Turnus von acht Wochen, jedoch habe ich noch nie ein totes Tier aufgefunden.

Die Schächte sind dunkel, feucht und mit allerlei Spinnengetiers und Ungeziefer ausgestattet...


----------



## margit (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Jochen

Ach so ist das. Ich hatte gedacht, sie sind reingefallen und kommen alleine nicht wieder raus. Habe ja meine alle nach draussen gebracht. 
Und das kannste laut sagen, wegen __ Spinnen und so grausligem Zeugs. Habe Handschuhe angezogen bevor ich da reingelangt habe. Mit Spinnen hab ich nichts am Hut. Ich tu ihnen nichts aber sie sollen mich auch in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

bevor ich umgebaut habe teichmäßig hatte ich für die enkel  ein kleines wasserbecken angelegt , um sie vom teich fern zu halten. etwa 1,10 m x 1,10 , 15 -20 cm tief und war ein kleines pümpchen drin , daß den frosch spucken lies.
paar schachtelhalme und paar steine an den rändern und an 2 seiten beete mit heidepflänzchen und rindenmulch drauf.
nach kurzer zeit waren die ersten __ molche eingezogen und vermehrten sich auch.schwarzer körper--roter bauch--man sagte mir es wären bergmolche.
beim umbau hab ich alle eingesammelt und in große speiskübel mit pflanzen und paar steine getan.
nach 2 wochen--alle weg 
die müssen im winter eigentlich auch unter dem mulch gelebt haben denn das becken war fast jeden winter dick zugefroren.

noch eine frage habe: 
wie unterscheide ich denn __ frösche von erdkröten?


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*



> wie unterscheide ich denn __ frösche von erdkröten?



Hi Sister
Am besten siehste es an der Haut.  __ Kröten haben eine warzige Haut. Frösche eher eine glatte . Krötenhaut die ist mehr trocken,hingegen die Froschhaut feucht ist. 
Aber da gibt es bestimmt noch weitere Unterscheidungsmerkmale. Wie die Augen, oder der Körperbau selbst.
Aber da kennt sich bestimmt noch Jemand besser aus.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## jochen (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo,

__ Kröten laufen oder krabbeln mehr mit allen vieren als __ Frösche, die zumindest bei uns eher hüpfen.

Das ist aber nur eine Beobachtung von mir und nicht wissenschaftlich niedergeschrieben....


und...

wenn man einen Frosch küsst, wird er zum Prinzen...


----------



## margit (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Jochen

Ich glaub ich werds lassen den Frosch zu küssen. Männer laufen oder hüpfen genug umeinander


----------



## ouzo (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

und...

wenn man einen Frosch küsst, wird er zum Prinzen... [/QUOTE]

Oder ein Rasierapparat !! (OTTO)


----------



## jochen (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo Margit,



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Männer laufen oder hüpfen genug umeinander



ja Männer,

aber doch keine Prinzen.

Dann schon lieber ein Rasierapparat...

Quelle


----------



## margit (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hi Jochen

das ist doch das gleiche


----------



## roli (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: 2 Bewohner im Kellerschacht*

Hallo,ich habe auch das Problem mit den Molchen welche Überwinterungsplätze im Keller suchen.Die Teichmolche,alles Jungtiere aus meinen Teich (ca.30m entfernt) finde ich jetzt regelmäsig an der Kellertür wo sie sich inden Betonritzen der Kellertreppe verkrichen.Ich habe direkt neben dem Teich unter einer Fichte extra einen Haufen Steine und Laub für die Lurche, aber jedes Jahr das gleich die wollen in den Keller.Wer hat für Überwinterung Tips?
Gruss Roland


----------

